# rat breeders in maidstone/medway area



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

hi guys, does anyone know any good rat breeders in the area? i actually live in tonbridge at the moment, but am willing to travel a bit.

any help given greatly appreciated.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ann at Rivendell Stud is in Kent, not sure which bit, but her rats are literally the best. Literally! :flrt::lol2:

If you email [email protected] they'll send you out a list of NFRS registered breeders.

Ps. I lived in Kent for a little bit when I was a teen, went to school in Tonbridge!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There's also Karnimata in Kent:
Karnimata Rattery - Home


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Ann at Rivendell Stud is in Kent, not sure which bit, but her rats are literally the best. Literally! :flrt::lol2:
> 
> If you email [email protected] they'll send you out a list of NFRS registered breeders.
> 
> Ps. I lived in Kent for a little bit when I was a teen, went to school in Tonbridge!


i'm living with hadlow college at the moment ^-^

thanks for the email adress aswell, i've just sent an email off.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

What are you doing at Hadlow? I'm doing my degree there for University of Greenwich.


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Lol I'm doing my degree there too! What are you both studying?


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

Naomir has some gorgeous baby dumbo ratties at the mo. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome.../402241-gorgeous-baby-dumbo-ratties-kent.html


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

mattm said:


> What are you doing at Hadlow? I'm doing my degree there for University of Greenwich.


i'm ND2 animal management. what course you on?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

smurf_nom said:


> Naomir has some gorgeous baby dumbo ratties at the mo. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome.../402241-gorgeous-baby-dumbo-ratties-kent.html


Thank you dear yes I still have lots of girls available and more litters on their way :flrt:


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Thank you dear yes I still have lots of girls available and more litters on their way :flrt:


:gasp: More on the way. You have been busy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

